# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Advice needed on retaining wall timber seat

## ozizu

Just wondering how to make a timber seat very similar to the one on the link below. I am actually going to copy that same retaining wall idea for my backyard. What size timber and how shall i make the frame etc.? Any ideas would be helpful.  http://www.boral.com.au/Brochures/or...pany=Retaining Walls

----------

